# Χρόνια μας πολλά!



## wordtamer (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Χρόνια πολλά και ευχαριστούμε για την υπενθύμιση.

Επειδή δεν το ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος, σήμερα εδώ [στην Ελλάδα] γιορτάζει ο Στράτος, αλλά στη Δύση είναι η επέτειος του θανάτου του άγιου Ιερώνυμου (πέθανε 30 Σεπτεμβρίου του 420). Οι Ορθόδοξοι τιμούν τη μνήμη του στις 15 Ιουνίου. (Λέει η Wikipedia — οι άγιοι δεν είναι το φόρτε μου.)

Ο άγιος Ιερώνυμος μετέφρασε τη Βίβλο στα δημώδη λατινικά της εποχής (είναι η γνωστή σαν Vulgata) και για τον κόπο του ανακηρύχθηκε και προστάτης άγιος των μεταφραστών.

Αναπόφευκτα η επετειολαγνεία επεκτάθηκε και στη δημιουργία της Διεθνούς Ημέρας της Μετάφρασης, που επίσης είναι σήμερα και θα τη γιορτάσουμε με περισσότερη δουλειά.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerome
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ιερώνυμος
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Translation_Day


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2013)

Για την ακρίβεια, γιορτάζουν οι Στράτοι που είναι Στρατόνικοι. Οι μέινστριμ Στράτοι (Ευστράτιοι, Ευστρατίες κλπ) γιορτάζουν (ακόμη... :)) στις 13 Δεκέμβρη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2013)

...
Χρόνια μας πολλά, καλά και χωρίς πολύ άγχος, και καλά μας ζογκλαρίσματα! :up:

Geronimo! - The Knocks & Fred Falke






Work like mad and juggle them hoops, 
Avoid mistakes and catch the bloops
Untie them knots (or slash them) and close the loops 
Always cry "Geronimo!" and may you never say "Oops!"


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

Μέρα που είναι...

*Μεταφράζοντας από τα αρχαία ελληνικά (άρθρο του Βασίλη Κάλφα)*
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/09/30/kalfas/


----------



## bernardina (Sep 30, 2014)

Τι είναι μετάφραση; Επί πίνακι
ενός ποιητή το ωχρό κι αγριωπό κεφάλι,
του παπαγάλου η στριγκλιά, πιθήκου φλυαρία
κι άγρια σύληση νεκρών

—Βλαντίμιρ Ναμπόκοφ—

*Ένα αφιέρωμα του dim/art για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης.* Μια ανοιχτή επιστολή της μεταφράστριας Μαργαρίτας Ζαχαριάδου προς τη Μετάφραση, μια αναφορά του Γιώργου Τσακνιά στους κακούς μεταφραστές κι ένα παιχνίδι με το μεταφραστήρι του google, ένα προφητικό κείμενο του Φαίδωνα Ταμβακάκη από το μακρινό 1986, παραδείγματα οδυνηρά «πιστής» μετάφρασης από τη Μαρία Τσάκος. Η Ελένη Κεχαγιόγλου επιλέγει κείμενα του Paul Ricoeur (Για τη μετάφραση), του Τομ Ρόμπινς (για τις μεταφράσεις των έργων του), του Κώστα Κουτσουρέλη (Μετάφραση: θεωρία και πράξη) και του Σωτήρη Τριβιζά (Η μετάφραση της ποίησης και η ψυχολογία του μεταφραστή: ένα λανθάνον κείμενο του Τέλλου Άγρα). Ακόμα: (μετα-)φράσεις για τη μετάφραση: από τον Βολταίρο και τον Γκαίτε μέχρι τον Έκο και τον Μπόρχες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2014)

Πολύ υλικό!

Να θυμίσουμε και την αποψινή απονομή των βραβείων λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης, με τη δημόσια συζήτηση με θέμα «Το μέλλον και οι ευκαιρίες της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης».

*Η απονομή των βραβείων θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τρίτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, στις 19:00 στο Goethe-Institut Athen (Ομήρου 14-16, Αθήνα) με την ευκαιρία εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης.*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15303-Βραβεία-Λογοτεχνικής-Μετάφρασης-2014


----------



## VickyN (Sep 30, 2014)

Στις 19:00 είναι η συζήτηση για τη λογοτεχνική σκηνή στην Ελλάδα και στις 20:00 η απονομή των βραβείων. 
Για κάποιο λόγο, στον ιστότοπο του Goethe αναφέρονται ως δύο ξεχωριστές εκδηλώσεις.


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2014)

Μια τέτοια μέρα αφιερωμένη στη μνήμη του αγίου προστάτη των μεταφραστών, λέω να επαναλάβω κάτι που κατέθεσα παλαιότερα



Earion said:


> Και μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα για τον άγιο, έχω να σας φιλοδωρήσω ένα εξαιρετικό απόσπασμα από το λήμμα «Βουλγάτα» της _Θρησκευτικής και Ηθικής Εγκυκλοπαίδειας_, που είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα σας συγκινήσει. Μιλά για τον τρόπο εργασίας του αγίου:



Ο Ιερώνυμος δεν ησχολήθη με τα βιβλία αυτά [= Βαρούχ, Εκκλησιαστής, Σοφία Σειράχ, Μακκαβαίων Α΄ και Β΄, δευτεροκανονικά μέρη της Εσθήρ] διότι δεν περιελεμβάνοντο εις τον εβραϊκόν Κανόνα. Την μετάφρασιν των υπολοίπων βιβλίων ... επραγματοποίησεν από το εβραϊκόν κείμενον μεταξύ των ετών 391 και 406, ενώ διά την Ιουδίθ και τον Τωβίτ εβασίσθη εις αραμαϊκόν κείμενον, όπερ πιθανώτατα ήτο μετάφρασις εκ του εβραϊκού. Εις την απόδοσίν του ο Ιερώνυμος δεν απέφυγε τα σφάλματα, παρ’ όλον ότι ειργάσθη με πολλήν επιμέλειαν … Τα σφάλματα αυτά είναι συχνά κατά την τελευταίαν φάσιν της εργασίας του, *ότε δεν είχε αρκετήν χρονικήν άνεσιν (το Άσμα Ασμάτων, αι Παροιμίαι και ο Εκκλησιαστής μετεφράσθησαν εντός τριών μόνον ημερών, η Ιουδίθ εντός μιάς νυκτός, ο Τωβίτ εντός μιάς ημέρας).*


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2014)

...
Χρόνια μας πολλά κι αλάθευτα! :up:



bernardina said:


> ... κι ένα παιχνίδι με το μεταφραστήρι του google ...



Με άλλο ένα παιχνίδι με το μεταφραστήρι του γκουγκλ, μουσικό. 

[mamalaki mode]
Παίρνουμε μερικά στιχουλάκια από αυτό το κομματάκι:








Spoiler



Now, this is a story all about how,
my life got twisted upside down.
And I'd like to take a minute just sit right there, 
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel-Air.

In west Philadelphia, born and raised,
on the playground is where I spent most of my days.
Chillin' out maxin', relaxin' all cool, 
and all shootin' some b-ball outside of the school.
When a couple of guys, who were up to no good, started makin' trouble in my neighbourhood.
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared,
she said, "You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air."

I begged and pleaded with her day after day,
But she packed my suicase and sent me on my way.
She gave me a kiss and then she gave me my ticket,
I put my walkman on, and said, "I might as well kick it!"

First class, yo this is bad.
Drinkin' orange juice outta a champagne glass.
Is this what the people of Bel-Air livin' like?
Hmmmmmmm. This might be alright.

But wait, I hear they're prissy, bourgeouis, and all that,
Is Bel-Air the type of place they send this cool cat?
I don't think so,
I'll see when I get there,
I hope they're prepared for the prince of Bel-Air.

Well, the plane landed and when I came out,
There was a dude who looked like a cop and was yellin' my name out.
I ain't tryin' to get arrested,
man, I just got here!
I sprang with the quickness, like lightin', disappeared.

I whistled for a cab and when it came near,
the license plate said "Fresh" and had dice in the mirror!
If anything, I could say that this cab was rare,
But I said, "Naw forget it. Yo homes to Bel-Air!"

I pulled up to a house about seven or eight,
and I yelled to the cabby, "Yo homes, smell ya later!"
Looked at my kingdom, I was finally there.
To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel-Air.


τα μεταφράζουμε με το γκουγκλομεταφραστηράκι μας διαδοχικά σε διάφορες γλωσσούλες και το αποτελεσματάκι το ξαναπερνάμε από το γκουγκλομεταφραστηράκι ώστε να αποκτήσει μια σφιχτούτσικη δεμένη διαλυμένη υφή στα αγγλικούλια (οθντκ). 
Το ψήνουμε περίπου 5 λεπτά στον φουρνάκο μας με αέρα (πολύ και κοπανιστό) σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασιούλα μέχρι να ροδίσει και μετά το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει λιγουλάκι μέχρι να σχηματιστεί μια παχιούτσικη, αδιαπέραστη κρουστίτσα κρουστάρα από πάνω. 
[/mamalaki mode]

Και ορίστε, έτοιμο το _ακταρμά στικουρζίκ_:






Απολαύστε ανεύθυνα. Μεταφράζετε υπεύθυνα.




Spoiler



CDZA co-founder Joe Sabia shows us what happens when we translate the lyrics of the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air through every language in Google Translate (64 times), and then taking what remains and translating it BACK into English.

Featuring Jeremie Harris as Will Smith.

Technically speaking, all but the first verse were translated. The lyrics were translated from English to the world's most spoken language (Mandarin), to the second most (Spanish), to the third most, to the fourth most, ETC, putting all 64 languages in order by finding the demographic population size on every language on Wikipedia. 

Fun facts: 
The last translation we put it through was "Esperanto", because apparently, only 10,000 people speak it.
No one has an official language of "Latin", but we had to assume a lot of people are still able to speak it. So that was a bit ambiguous. 
Proper nouns never really changed. Neither did numbers, as you can tell in the last stanza, "7, 8".

We have no idea why we did this.


----------

